# Like Woodstock meets Burning Man; meets people with absolutely no purpose



## marzel24

Ci stiamo scervellando in 4 per capire questa frase in un video:

(Journalist) I think if you put every single left-wing cause into a blender and hit power, this is the sludge you'd get. - Like Woodstock meets Burning Man; meets people with absolutely no purpose...

Noi la vediamo così:

(voce Giornalista) Penso che se mettessi tutti le cause della sinistra in un frullatore e lo accendi, questa è la melma che ottieni. Come Woodstock sta a ‘Burning Man’, come le persone senza alcuna ragione (?)


----------



## joanvillafane

Let me guess, he's talking about the "Occupy" movement???
I think the repetition of "meets" should also be in the Italian. Can you translate it with "s'incontra"??
...come Woodstock s'incontra con "Burning Man" che s'incontra con le persone senza alcuno proposito???


----------



## marzel24

You guessed it right!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Io direi:"...questo è quello che ottieni: una via di mezzo/un misto tra Woodstock,il Burning Man e persone assolutamente inutili".


----------



## marzel24

Sembra che abbia più senso così:

come Woodstock s'incontra con "Burning Man",  le persone si incontrano senza nessuno scopo...


----------



## Verse

marzel24 said:


> Sembra che abbia più senso così:
> 
> come Woodstock s'incontra con "Burning Man", le persone si incontrano senza nessuno scopo...



No, stai completamente travisando l'originale, in cui non c'è una subordinata comparativa. Inoltre, il verbo (meets, 3a persona singolare) ci dà la certezza che il soggetto non sono le persone (people è plurale).
È come dice Matrap: "un misto di ecc."


----------



## marzel24

Allora... qui sembra che ci siamo messi d'accordo per una soluzione, dal momento che visionando la clip video ci siamo accorti che l'ultima frase è un flash di un'altra giornalista che subentra, quindi niente a che fare con la frase precedente.
L'abbiamo vista così:

*...come a Woodstock piuttosto che a Burning Man, dove la gente s'incontra senza uno scopo ben preciso...*


...e sinceramente, mi sembra questa sia la traduzione che abbia più senso per il caso. (È un'analisi giornalistica del Movimento Occupy)
Chiaramente qui il verbo to meet ha 2 sensi diversi per i 2 periodi.


----------



## stella_maris_74

marzel24 said:


> Allora... qui sembra che ci siamo messi d'accordo per una soluzione, dal momento che visionando la clip video ci siamo accorti che l'ultima frase è un flash di un'altra giornalista che subentra, quindi niente a che fare con la frase precedente.
> L'abbiamo vista così:
> 
> *...come a Woodstock piuttosto che a Burning Man, dove la gente s'incontra senza uno scopo ben preciso...*
> 
> 
> ...e sinceramente, mi sembra questa sia la traduzione che abbia più senso per il caso. (È un'analisi giornalistica del Movimento Occupy)
> Chiaramente qui il verbo to meet ha 2 sensi diversi per i 2 periodi.



Vedo due problemi in questa resa: il primo è l'uso scorretto di "piuttosto che" (che puoi approfondire qui: Piuttosto che - forum Solo Italiano) e l'altro è che la locuzione inglese _(like) X meets Y_ significa _(come) un incrocio fra X, Y / qualcosa che sta a metà strada fra X e Y / un minestrone fra X e Y , una via di mezzo/un misto tra_ (come suggerito da Matrap) eccetera.
Il secondo problema è che la frase "meets people with absolutely no purpose" non s'incontra proprio, come costruzione grammaticale, con la traduzione "*dove la gente s'incontra senza uno scopo ben preciso*".

Ritengo che la traduzione più precisa sia quella di Matrap, forse con un piccolo cambiamento alla fine:

"...questo è quello che ottieni: una via di mezzo/un misto tra Woodstock e il Burning Man e _un sacco di gente che non ha proprio di meglio da fare_".


----------



## Verse

Premettendo che concordo su tutto con Stella maris,



marzel24 said:


> l'ultima frase è un flash di un'altra giornalista che subentra, quindi niente a che fare con la frase precedente.



se davvero le due frasi sono slegate, perché tradurle come se non lo fossero?



marzel24 said:


> (È un'analisi giornalistica del Movimento Occupy)



cosa intendi dire? Che è favorevole al movimento? Se così fosse, in effetti, dovremmo chiederci come mai la frase abbia un senso (almeno a prima vista) negativo.


----------



## Peninsular

Maybe "c_ome Woodstock incrociato con ‘Burning Man’. Incrociato con delle persone senza alcun scopo nella vita_"?


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Verse

A me sembra essere un'analisi giornalistica che scredita il movimento e più in generale la sinistra americana (Woodstock-Burning Man)...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Peninsular said:


> Maybe "c_ome Woodstock incrociato con ‘Burning Man’. Incrociato con delle persone senza alcun__o__ scopo nella vita_"?



MOLTO buono, Peninsular!! 
(Ho corretto solo una cosuccia )


----------



## Peninsular

Grazie Stella - questi cavolo di 'o' mi fregano sempre!


----------



## Verse

Matrap said:


> A me sembra essere un'analisi giornalistica che scredita il movimento e più in generale la sinistra americana (Woodstock-Burning Man)...



Sono d'accordo, ma Marzel diceva che la sua traduzione (dai toni più favorevoli al movimento) aveva più senso, e aggiungeva la parentesi sull'analisi giornalistica... quindi mi (gli) chiedo: che clip stavate guardando?


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Marzel

Spero che il link sia stato autorizzato dai moderatori . Confermo quanto detto in precedenza: il tono generale del servizio è di lode al movimento ma la parte da te proposta è un esempio di come invece sia screditato (non a caso la frase in oggetto è stata pronunciata sul canale Fox notoriamente vìcino alla destra americana).


----------



## BarbaraLamb

I think if you put every single left-wing cause into a blender and hit  power, this is the sludge you'd get. - Like Woodstock meets Burning Man;  meets people with absolutely no purpose...

Visto il video io direi:

_- Un misto tra Woodstock e Burning man, un groviglio di gente senza una meta ben precisa._


----------



## Peninsular

Hi Barbara - haven't seen the video, but from the written text it looks to me as though '_people with no purpose_' is another element which the journalist adds in an afterthought to the list of ingredients, rather than a summary of what a mixture of Woodstock and Burning man is. As in "_Mozzarella meets tomatoes. Meets basil,_" rather than "_Mozzarella meets tomatoes. Caprese salad._"

But it would be handy if the link was approved!


----------



## stella_maris_74

*<Moderation note>*

Anyone interested in the video can ask marzel24 for the link or directions via Private Message. 

Thank you.


----------



## ray.

joanvillafane said:


> ...come Woodstock s'incontra con "Burning Man" che s'incontra con le persone senza alcuno proposito???


Forse la traduzione letterale ha senso compiuto, poi possiamo elaborare la forma migliore:
'...come W che incontra BM : incontra gente assolutamente senza nessuna causa[/ scopo/ ideale...]',_ (credo che l'italiano preferisca il doppio negativo)_


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Peninsular said:


> Hi Barbara - haven't seen the video, but from the written text it looks to me as though '_people with no purpose_' is another element which the journalist adds in an afterthought to the list of ingredients, rather than a summary of what a mixture of Woodstock and Burning man is. As in "_Mozzarella meets tomatoes. Meets basil,_" rather than "_Mozzarella meets tomatoes. Caprese salad._"
> 
> But it would be handy if the link was approved!



It is a montage of two clips. Maybe _groviglio_ isn't the best of terms, and a bit misleading. 
I was trying to keep the "sense" of the negative commentary rather than being literal.


----------



## Peninsular

Hi Barbara - sorry, I didn't mean it wasn't a good translation: just that that phrase is all from the same person, and I wanted to keep the uninspired humour of the original, plus lack of actual conclusion!


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Umm...actually those lines are not from the same person, it is a montage.
Anyhow, mine was only a suggestion and I'm happy to be completely wrong.


----------



## Peninsular

sorry Barbara - I meant the one phrase "_Like Woodstock meets Burning Man; meets people with absolutely no purpose..." _is all the same person


----------



## BarbaraLamb

The first half is spoken by a man.
The second half: _meets people with absolutely no purpose..._is a separate clip (woman speaking).

Those two clips were mounted/edited together.


----------



## Peninsular

No Barbara, I just watched it again: "_It's like Woodstock meets Burning Man; meets people with absolutely no purpose..." _is all Kimberly Guilfoyle.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Haha. I think we've watched two different videos !!


----------



## Verse

Può darsi che chi ha montato il video visto da Barbara, voleva mettere in luce l'uso ricorrente di formule denigratorie sempre uguali. Tipica strategia comunicativa: martellare il pubblico con slogan semplici, sempre uguali... 
In ogni caso, anche se pronunciate da persone diverse, le due frasi sono state legate dai montatori, quindi andranno probabilmente tradotte come un'unica proposizione.


----------



## marzel24

Accettata la soluzione di Stella_Maris_74:

una via di mezzo/un misto tra Woodstock e il Burning Man e _un sacco di gente che non ha proprio di meglio da fare._ 
_
Grazie! _


----------



## Peninsular

Nel clip che ha segnalato Marzel c'è prima un anonimo voce maschile che dice _"I think if you put every single left-wing cause into a blender and hit power, this is the sludge you'd get,"_ e poi compare Kimberly Guilfoyle su Fox d mentre ice _"It's like Woodstock meets Burning Man meets people with absolutely no purpose..._", ma quest'ultima frase non è stato montato, è intero.


----------



## Matrap

Peninsular said:


> Nel clip che ha segnalato Marzel c'è prima un anonimo voce maschile che dice _"I think if you put every single left-wing cause into a blender and hit power, this is the sludge you'd get,"_ e poi compare Kimberly Guilfoyle su Fox d mentre ice _"It's like Woodstock meets Burning Man meets people with absolutely no purpose..._", ma quest'ultima frase non è stato montato, è intero.



 Sono d'accordo. Ho rivisto il video ed è esattamente come dice Peninsular.

P.s. Una domanda a voi natives: "People with absolutely no purpose" vi fa pensare (come ha detto Stella Maris) a persone che non hanno niente di meglio da fare e quindi esprime un concetto "temporaneo" o indica una condizione "perenne", per tutta la vita  (ad esempio come ho tradotto io) "persone assolutamente inutili"? 

Spero di essere stato chiaro


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Verse said:


> Può darsi che chi ha montato il video visto da Barbara, voleva mettere in luce l'uso ricorrente di formule denigratorie sempre uguali. Tipica strategia comunicativa: martellare il pubblico con slogan semplici, sempre uguali...
> In ogni caso, anche se pronunciate da persone diverse, le due frasi sono state legate dai montatori, quindi andranno probabilmente tradotte come un'unica proposizione.



Effettivamente il video che ho visto io era stato "rimontato" proprio come dici tu.

Marzel24 ha trovato la sua soluzione, quindi tutto OK.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, I've been trying to follow all this (without the video) and this is in response to Matrap's question about "people with absolutely no purpose."  I don't think "che non hanno niente da fare" is the best interpretation.  As I see it, one of the main criticisms of the Occupy movement is that they have not clearly articulated goals or objectives (a purpose) - it is a loosely organized group representing many different interests.  Then this characteristic of the movement as a whole is attributed to individuals in the group (that they have no purpose in life and are somehow not worthy of consideration).  That's the distinction between "temporaneo" and "perenne" I guess. And I don't know if this was helpful for the purpose of translation.


----------



## Verse

joanvillafane said:


> one of the main criticisms of the Occupy movement is that they have not clearly articulated goals or objectives (a purpose)



In questo caso, si potrebbe tradurre così: "un gruppo di gente senza alcuno scopo preciso/ senza alcun obiettivo definito"


----------

